# Motorcycle MOT / IMTT



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I know it's been mentioned before, but ....... I put my car through its inspection today and whilst there I asked if motorcycles are still NOT required to have a test. The reply was, no they don't need one but maybe in 2016 things will start to change as European law starts to put pressure on Portugal to get its act together.

BTW the car passed.............. but judging by what was checked I would say it would be hard to fail.


----------

